# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοDVD Αυτοκινήτου] Πλακέτα για PIONEER AVH-8400 BT

## fotis 65

Γεια χαρά σε όλους. Επειδή η παραπάνω  οθονη μου έβγαλε προβλημα και τα χρηματα που μου ζήτησαν για καινούρια είναι απαγορευτικά θα ήθελα όποιος γνωρίζει που θα βρω μια νέα και πως την αναζητώ ? ( δεκτή και από κίνα- e bay κλπ ) 
 :Brick wall:

----------


## angel_grig

Eδω υπαρχει μια για το AVH-Ρ8400 ΒΗ. Eπειδη ομως δεν ξερω εαν ειναι συμβατη με το δικο σου,εαν εχεις γνωσεις ανοιξε το και δες τον κωδικο που γραφει πισω απο την οθονη.Πιθανως ομως  να κανει εαν αυτος εδω ,μας τα λεει σωστα..
Εαν  μπορεις πες τι προβλημα σου εβγαλε.

----------


## fotis 65

Ιστορία μεγάλη φίλε μου....  Αγοράστηκε στις 24/10/2012 από το κατάστημα Καλογεροπουλος και στις 30/7/2014 παρουσίασε βλάβη .  Στις 1/8/2014 έφυγε για σέρβις προς το κατάστημα .  Στις 7/8/2014 το στέλνει  προς την αντιπροσοπεια της pioneer (intersys).   Έκτοτε παραμένει εκεί μέχρι και σήμερα.   Σε τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις ανά 10 μέρες προς τους δυο ο μεν <Καλογεροπουλος>  έλεγε : έχει φύγει από εμάς και είναι στην intersys.   η δε intersys περιμένουν ανταλλακτικό   .....σε ερώτησή μου τι ανταλλακτικό και ποιο το κόστος μου λέγανε <πλακέτα> και θα το περάσουν στην εγγύηση .   Τώρα τι υποστηρίζει  ο καθένας ?  ο μεν Καλογεροπουλος εμείς το στείλαμε στην intersys για επισκευή με τη χρήση εγγύησης η δε intersys ότι εμείς ενημερώσαμε τον Καλογεροπουλο από τις 18 Αυγούστου ότι είναι έκτος εγγύησης και το κόστος της πλακέτας είναι 380 ευρώ.    Ποιος είναι ο αίτιος και πέρασαν 3 μήνες χωρίς να το επισκευάσουν ?    Εγώ στους 3 μήνες έχασα ευκαιρίες από  μεταχειρισμενα ίδια μοντέλα που έβρισκα στις αγγελίες και θα το επισκεύαζα με 50 ευρώ. Έμεινα ένα καλοκαίρι χωρίς μουσική με μια τρύπα στο ταμπλό. Έχω βάλει δικηγόρο αλλα στην περίπτωση που δεν δικαιωθώ παίρνω το καράβι και έρχομαι αθηνα ...μάλλον στις ειδήσεις θα με δείτε. 500 ευρώ κάθε 20 μήνες δεν εχω την δυνατότητα να δίνω. Στο προβλημα τώρα, στα καλά του καθουμένου και ενώ είχα σβήσει το αμάξι όταν το ξαναεβαλα μπρος δεν άνοιξε ο οθονη. ρεύμα πήγαινε κανονικά στην φύσα καθώς και ο ανεμιστήρας δουλευε, παραπάνω δεν επιχείρησα να επέμβω μιας και θα έκανα χρήση της εγγύησης. Αυτό που μου δείχνεις είναι το πάνελ της οθόνης, αυτή έχει το προβλημα για η εσωτερική πλακέτα?

----------


## angel_grig

Mαλιστα..εμπλεξες...το αν ειναι η οθονη ή οχι δεν μπορω να το ξερω...απλα εβαλα το λινκ για την οθονη γιατι ειπες οτι σου εβγαλε προβλημα,και νομιζα οτι το ηξερες σιγουρα οτι ηταν η lcd..περιμενε μηπως καποιος αλλος μπορει να βοηθησει..

----------


## Blemonis

Καλημέρα!!  Έχω και εγω το ίδιο μοντελο της Pionner, εδωσα την πρόσοψη για επισκευή (επεσε και εσπασε) και έμεινα και εγώ για ένα χρόνο χωρίς μουσική. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πως χάθηκε η πρόσοψη και έμεινα μόνο με το υπόλοιπο. Μήπως πουλάς την πρόσοψη? Αυτή έχει το πρόβλημα?

----------

